
GoPro Camera Captures What Exactly a Log Sees as It Passes Through Sawmill Line - john58
https://interestingengineering.com/video/gopro-camera-captures-what-exactly-a-log-sees-as-it-passes-through-the-sawmill-line
======
parliament32
I find industrial processes fascinating. I suspect many other people do as
well, hence the popularity of How It's Made and related shows.

~~~
jcims
Another fun thing to watch is slow motion video of process defects. There’s a
few on this channel but if you dig around you’ll find some cool ones.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdvDMFuYmmc8Fpp53JbNg...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdvDMFuYmmc8Fpp53JbNg5Caf6CebuTyz)

Some of these processes go so fast that things like aerodynamic lift and
standing waves in feed stock can blow up a run.

------
OscarCunningham
I nominate this for the intro to the next season of Twin Peaks.

